# Izzy is having stomach Issues! ~CAUTION: some graffic details listed!



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

~CAUTION: some graffic details listed! Do not continue reading if you have a weak stomach or if you are eating!! :biggrin: 



I have been feeding Izzy prey model diet since I brought her in on June 13th. She has been on only chicken except for one meal and that was fish about the 22nd. NOW she has horrible diarrhea and is throwing up when she eats. Its not a watery kind of diarrhea, but she wakes me up in the mornings having to go out immediatly! Is there something other then the food that could be causing this? She has not been out of my sight except when I am at work and she is in her crate. She has not had an opertunity to eat anything that she isn't supposed to and it started way after the fish. She only goes out a couple of times a day and wants right back in when she is done going potty and she likes to sit in front of the fan. (It has been pretty hot lately) But she doesn't have a high temp and she is drinking fine. She really doesn't want to be outside unless I am with her and then it is only for a minute and she calls it quits on the heat... I am usually right on her heals with the heat thing!  
Does anyone have any ideas? She plays just fine and she stays right beside me when I am home. If I am working in the kitchen, she will lay down on the cool floor and keep her ear on me while she rests... and i trip over her numerous times!  Is there something that I might be missing? Any suggestions might help and would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If she doesn't have the watery kind of diarrhea then I think you are describing soft stools. You can try a couple of things. First thing I would try is to feed less volume. You can also try taking the skin off until the problem goes away then gradually start adding skin back. If you are feeding organs, eliminate them for a month or so and see what happens. And lastly maybe feed more bone. I suggest doing only one of these at a time. If you do them all at once, you won't know what actually cured the problem.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> If she doesn't have the watery kind of diarrhea then I think you are describing soft stools. You can try a couple of things. First thing I would try is to feed less volume. You can also try taking the skin off until the problem goes away then gradually start adding skin back. If you are feeding organs, eliminate them for a month or so and see what happens. And lastly maybe feed more bone. I suggest doing only one of these at a time. If you do them all at once, you won't know what actually cured the problem.


No, Its deffinantly diarrhea it just isn't so bad to be watery yet. Hehe!! I can send you a sample if you want!!  Hahaha!!! 
I will try feeding a leg rather then a leg quarter and see if that works. Then I will try to remove the skin and see what happens. She only gets chicken right now since I just started her on raw. The only time that I fed the fish was the one day that I forgot to thaw out the chicken for the next morning and I had to throw something in their bowls and go to work, but she did well with that. 
When I brought her home, she was free feed on diamond brand kibble and so I didn't feed her anything until the next day and she got one chicken leg quarter in the afternoon. Then I started her on the chicken leg quarter BID (thats twice daily). She had nice firm stool and everything was going well. Now when I get up in the morning and when I get home at night, I have to run her out and hope that she didn't mess in her crate while I was gone. I have spent the last 3 or 4 nights cleaning up a messy crate.  Plus, the night before last, she decided to come inside and jump on the couch and vomit all over it rather then doing it outside! 
I hope that she gets to feeling better.
I will try those things and I will let you know if she does any better. 
Thanks!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Does Izzy act like she doesn't feel good? It sounds to me alike when my dogs had giardia!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Does Izzy act like she doesn't feel good? It sounds to me alike when my dogs had giardia!


She acts like she wants to throw up, but she still plays with Owen when he finally gets her to relax! (She doesn't know how to play like a dog. She just sits there and watches Owen get super excited about that red thing that I keep throwing away from him and he brings back to me... the ball!) She only acts 'sick' right before she gets 'sick' and has diarrhea/vomiting or whatever she will throw at me next! :frown: I will check out the issue of possible giardia, but I don't think it is. We shall see!! Thanks!


----------



## AMonkey (Mar 14, 2009)

What's giardia? 

My cocker Hannah is sick again. The last time this happened, she had been eating Beneful for 6 months, so we thought it was because of the bad food. We switched to good food, and 3 months later, the throwing up recurred. I took her to the vet, we did Xrays, blood and urine tests, all of which came back without a clue. The vet said her kidney wall was thicker than expected, but that should cause the throwing up. He prescribed chicken breast and rice for a few days to let her stomach settle and a week's worth of flagyl. He gave her a shot so she wouldn't throw up anymore - she still managed to do so twice.

After a week, she's kinda back to her old self, but she won't touch her water bowl. I've had to warm water and mix it up with her food to get her to drink. And there's something about her behavior that isn't quite right - can't explain it. For example, she walked up to the neighborhood Pit Bull, who was snapped and gnashing away - and just stared at him (normally - she would bark). BTW - Hannah is 13.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Giardia can be caused from dogs smelling poo all the time , it's a organism that they can get from drinking water from a puddle or a icky stream. It settles in their lower intestine and causes diarrhea and vomitting especially after they have eaten. If untreated it moves farther up the intestine and can get really bad. They test for it by doing a fecal sample. If people would put down what state they are from in their profile, it would be easier to tell if it's common in their state. My female has gotten it 3 times, she's a terrier who smells everything....... and we live in a pretty damp state.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

If it is Giardia, I would use Panacur. It works wonders on Giardia.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, Doc I have to agree that Panacur works the best, much better than that crap they prescribe usually.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Doc said:


> If it is Giardia, I would use Panacur. It works wonders on Giardia.





whiteleo said:


> Yes, Doc I have to agree that Panacur works the best, much better than that crap they prescribe usually.


But the funny thing is that I have given her Panacur for a regular de-worming when I brought her into the house. I am wondering if I should do it again!  
She only threw up three times and I started feeding her less and she stoped doing that part. I still don't know why she still has diarrhea. And now it is getting worse and I am having to make a vet appointment and get tests done. I don't like the thought of paying for tests that might only tell me that she is fine except for the diarrhea and then they want to tell me to stop feeding raw because that is what is causing it!! 
Now Izzy has decided that she is going to be a 'cranky-pants' and she has started 2 fights with my dogs and I have to keep her away from them! I am now having to let her out seperated from Owen and Titus. I am still optimistic about Jake. I am supposed to pick him up the first week of August.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

EBT, I've been going over your posts and trying to find the age of Izzy, how old is she?


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

She is 3 years old.
Jake is 1 1/2.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I don't have any answers for you, but I do know that 90% of the Bull terriers we get into rescue are dog agressive, mine included. The past owners just get them because their different looking, don't do any socializing or training and then they wonder why they have an uncontrollable bully. Fortunately Leo gets along with his sister just fine, but he is very insecure because of his past treatment, he won't go after another dog intentionally. I hope that Jake will fit with your others better. Good luck!


----------

